# Need to get some things straight...



## gunner69 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok so here's the situation...

Christmas dinner for friends, family and co-workers (appox 40 people) will be on the 27th due to nightshift work schedule.... 

Menu is going to be potluck with me providing the protiens and my famous ranch potatoes. Plan is 2 5 rib prime ribs, an 10# Brisket and either a pork loin or a ham havent really decided on that one yet. 

The thing I'm trying to figure out is my cooking timing... My thought is that the Prime Ribs go in first they are each probably 8-10 lbs. They are going to cook probably 2 hours first then the brisket goes in.. porks loin or ham would go in when theres about 4 hours left in the total cooking time...

Does that sound about right or am I all messed up?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends.  

How are you cooking the Prime Rib and Brisket? If you do the Prime Rib only to 130 or so then it wont take as long as a brisket will take.


----------



## gunner69 (Dec 17, 2009)

Probably going to got to 140 with the carry over to get it to Med.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 17, 2009)

When they are almost to temp and about finished in the smoker. You can wrap in foil wrapped in towels and into the cooler to keep all the different cuts of meat hot and at the ready. Then they will all be on the table at the same time. If doing more than one type of protein I always try to have them finish in the smoker 1 1/2 to 2 hours before I plan to serve them. That way if they hit the stall I have some wiggle room. In the smoking game finished too early is not a problem, finished to late is.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd definitely start with the brisket first, you've got connective tissue and membranes to break down over a longer period of time than you will with the prime rib; the ham is just resmoke and reheat, probably about 3 hrs for that one, 5 hrs for ribs and 7-9 hrs for briskie depending on size and stall.


----------

